# Ανακαλύφθηκαν δύο νέα ποιήματα της Σαπφώς



## bernardina (Jan 29, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα,  
Τα 2 ποιήματα ήρθαν στο φως όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης ενός αρχαίου φθαρμένου παπύρου, που χρονολογείται στον 3ο αιώνα μ.Χ., συμβουλεύτηκε το γνωστό μελετητή Dirk Obbink, για ελληνική γραφή που διακρινόταν σε αυτόν. Ο Δρ Obbink, παγκοσμίου φήμης παπυρολόγος, γρήγορα συνειδητοποίησε τη σημασία του παπύρου και ζήτησε από τον ιδιοκτήτη του άδεια να τον δημοσιεύσει.

Το άρθρο του, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει μεταγραφή των ποιημάτων θα δημοσιευτεί στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό Zeitschrift für Papyrologie und Epigraphik την ερχόμενη άνοιξη, αλλά η online έκδοση είναι ήδη διαθέσιμα. Το άρθρο επισυνάπτεται στο τέλος.

Προσωπικά, το βρίσκω συγκλονιστικό αν αληθεύει. 
Τι λέτε εσείς οι πιο αρμόδιοι Λεξιλόγοι; :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2014)

Γιατι να μην αληθεύει; Αφού έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί η προκαταρκτική έρευνα στις σελίδες του πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης, έδρας του μελετητή. Εδώ τα προκαταρκτικά που περιλαμβάνουν εδώ και τους στίχους.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2014)

Σαπφώ, πες αλεύρι... ο Σιμωνίδης σε γυρεύει ;)
(Λέτε; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

Περί Σιμωνίδη κατάδυση...


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2014)

Ο εκδότης βεβαιώνει ότι το κομμάτι του παπύρου με τα δύο ποιήματα έρχεται και κουμπώνει με δύο γνωστά και μελετημένα από δεκαετίες παπυρικά αποσπάσματα, ένα στην κεφαλή (P. Oxy. 1231) κι ένα στην ουρά (P. Oxy. 2289).

Ο Κωνσταντίνος Σιμωνίδης δεν πρόλαβε τους παπύρους της Οξυρύγχου.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 1, 2014)

Και αγγλική μετάφραση, από τον Tim Whitmarsh.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 2, 2014)

Τα ποιήματα είναι δύο, αλλά το πληρέστερο και πιο προσβάσιμο είναι το πρώτο. Η είδηση διαδόθηκε με τις αστραπιαίες ταχύτητες του Διαδικτύου, γι' αυτό και προσφέρθηκαν ήδη οι πρώτες μεταφραστικές εκδοχές.

Ας έχουμε πρώτα τη μορφή του ποιήματος με εξομάλυνση της γραφής, χωρίς το μηνοειδές σίγμα και τα άλλα σημαδάκια των παπυρολόγων:

ἀλλ’ ἄϊ θρύλησθα Χάραξον ἔλθην
νᾶϊ σὺµ πλήαι· τὰ µέν, οἴομαι, Ζεῦς
οἶδε σύµπαντές τε θέοι· σὲ δ’ οὐ χρῆ
[…] ταῦτα νόησθαι,

ἀλλὰ καὶ πέµπην ἔµε καὶ κέλεσθαι
πόλλα λίσσεσθαι βασίληαν Ἤραν
ἐξίκεσθαι τυίδε σάαν ἄγοντα
[…]νᾶα Χάραξον,

κἄµµ’ ἐπεύρην ἀρτέμεας· τὰ δ’ ἄλλα
πάντα δαιµόνεσσιν ἐπιτρόπωµεν· 
εὐδίαι γ̣ὰρ ἐκ µεγάλαν ἀήταν
[…]αἶψα πέλονται· 

τῶν κε βόλληται βασίλευς Ὀλύµπω
δαίµον’ ἐκ πόνων ἐπάρωγον ἤδη
περτρόπην, κῆνοι μάκαρες πέλονται
[…]καὶ πολύολβοι.

κἄµµες, αἴ κε τὰν κεφάλαν ἀέργ̣η
Λάριχος καὶ δήποτ’ ἄνηρ γένηται,
καὶ µάλ’ ἐκ πόλλαν βαρυθυμίαν κεν
[…]αἶψα λύθειµεν.

Έπειτα όχι μία αλλά δύο μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά. Η πρώτη (αυτή του #6):

But you always chatter that Charaxus is coming,
His ship laden with cargo. That much, I reckon, only Zeus
Knows, and all the gods; but you, you should not
Think these thoughts,

Just send me along, and command me
To offer many prayers to Queen Hera
That Charaxus should arrive here, with
His ship intact,

And find us safe. For the rest,
Let us turn it all over to higher powers;
For periods of calm quickly follow after
Great squalls.

They whose fortune the king of Olympus wishes
Now to turn from trouble
to [ … ] are blessed
and lucky beyond compare.

As for us, if Larichus should [ … ] his head
And at some point become a man,
Then from full many a despair 
Would we be swiftly freed.

Από τον Tim Whitmarsh 
The Guardian, Πέμπτη, 30 Ιανουαρίου 2014

Και η δεύτερη:

Oh but you keep on rambling that Charaxos is coming,
with a full ship. These things, I guess, Zeus
knows, and all the other gods. But you shouldn't
guess at them;

Instead, (you should) send me and ask me
to make many prayers of Queen Hera
for him to come home, here, guiding safe
his ship, Charaxos

And to find us safe and sound. Other things,
All of them, let us hand over to the gods
For fair weather from great gales
Comes quickly

Those, whom the Lord of Olympos wishes
To send a guardian spirit, relief from toil,
They become blessed
And wealthy

And we, if with his brow unmarked by labor
Larichos should some day become a man,
Would quickly be delivered of a great heaviness of heart

Δημοσιεύτηκε την προηγουμένη (29 Ιανουαρίου) από το Luther College Classics Department

Νά και η μεταφορά του στα νέα ελληνικά:

Μα πάντα φλυαρείς ότι θα έρθει ο Χάραξος
με το καράβι πλήρες. Τούτο —νομίζω— το ξέρει
ο Δίας και όλοι οι θεοί. Εσύ δεν πρέπει αυτό
να το στοχάζεσαι καθόλου,

αλλά να στέλνεις και να με παρακαλάς
την Ήρα τη βασίλισσα θερμά να ικετεύω
ο Χάραξος εδώ να φτάσει,
το πλοίο σου φέρνοντας,

και να μας βρει αβλαβείς. Όλα τα άλλα
στους θεούς ας τα αφήσουμε.
Γοργά η νηνεμία έρχεται
μετά από μεγάλο ανέμου φύσημα.

Αν θέλει ο βασιλιάς του Ολύμπου,
ήδη θεό βοηθό στα βάσανα τους
έστειλε κι εκείνοι ευλογημένοι
και τρισόλβιοι θα 'ναι.

Εμείς, αν μεγαλώσει
[*]
ο Λάριχος και γίνει επιτέλους άντρας,
από πολύ βαριά αθυμία
γοργά θα απαλλαγούμε

Από τον Σταύρο Γκιργκένη απ' τη Θεσσαλονίκη,
διδάκτορα κλασικής φιλολογίας, συνεργάτη στη σειρά της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας των εκδόσεων Ζήτρος, και ερασιτέχνη ποιητή.

Αναρτήθηκε την Πέμπτη 30 Ιανουαρίου 2014

[*] Ο Γκιργκένης υποθέτει γραφή _ἀέρρῃ _αντί του _ἀέργη _(= _ἀέργῃ_), που δίνει ο Obink. Το _ἀέρρω _είναι λεσβιακή υποτακτική του _ἀείρω _= υψώνω. Άρα _κεφαλάν ἀέρρῃ_ = (κυριολέκτικά) υψώνει το κεφάλι = (μεταφορικά) κερδίζει ύψος, μεγαλώνει.

Πρώτος απ’ όλους όμως έσπευσε να μεταφράσει (απ’ τις 19 Ιανουαρίου 2014) ένας Ιταλός, Φράνκο Φερράρι:

Ma tu non fai che ripetere che Carasso è arrivato
con la nave stracolma: è cosa, credo,
che sanno Zeus e tutti gli dèi, ma non a questo
tu devi pensare,

bensì a congedarmi e invitarmi a rivolgere
molte suppliche a Era sovrana perché
giunga fin qua portando in salvo
la sua nave Carasso

e sane e salve (o ‘sani e salvi’) ci trovi:
tutto il resto affidiamolo ai numi,
ché a grandi tempeste d’improvviso
succede il bel tempo.

Coloro a cui il sovrano d’Olimpo voglia
mandare un demone che infine li protegga
dalle traversie, quelli diventano felici
e molto prosperi.

Anche noi, se alzasse la testa Larico
e diventasse finalmente un vero uomo,
allora sì che saremmo subito liberate (o ‘liberati’)
da molte tristezze.

Franco Ferrari


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 11, 2014)

*The Brothers Poem*

Oh, not again — “Charaxos has arrived!
His ship was full!” Well, that’s for Zeus
And all the other gods to know.
..............Don’t think of that,

But tell me, “go and pour out many prayers
To Hera, and beseech the queen
That he should bring his ship back home
..............Safely to port,

And find us sound and healthy.” For the rest,
Let’s simply leave it to the gods:
Great stormy blasts go by and soon
..............Give way to calm.

Sometimes a heavenly helper comes, if that’s
The way Zeus wills, and guides a person round
To safety: and then blessedness and wealth
..............Become one’s lot.

And us? If Larichos would raise his head,
If only he might one day be a man.
The deep and dreary draggings of our soul
..............We’d lift to joy.

.......................Translated by Christopher Pelling

.......................TLS February 7, 2014

Νομίζω η πιο εμπνευσμένη ποιητικά μετάφραση μέχρι τώρα.

Το πρώτο ποίημα απέκτησε ήδη τον τίτλο του: The Brothers Poem. Όσο για την υποδοχή του, οι εντυπώσεις είναι μοιρασμένες. Ο εκδότης (Dirk Obbink) εξηγεί διά μακρών στο TLS τι το εξαιρετικό, και αντάξιο της Σαπφώς όπως τη γνωρίζουμε μέχρι τώρα, βρίσκει. Ο πολύς Martin West δήλωσε ότι δεν εντυπωσιάστηκε: “The poem is not one of her most poignant: as I see it, we have a young Sappho, perhaps still a teenager, addressing her mother and worried about their domestic circumstances”.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2014)

Οι αδελφοί της Σαπφώς

Ο Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης αναλύει και μεταφράζει.

Ο απόηχος έφτασε και σε μας με τα γνωστά τετριμμένα και παραφιλολογικά σχόλια. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να περιμένουμε να δούμε πρώτα το ίδιο το κείμενο επίσημα δημοσιευμένο και τον σχολιασμό του εκδότη, κάτι που, όπως πληροφορούμαστε, θα γίνει την άνοιξη στο γνωστό φιλολογικό περιοδικό Zeitschrift für Papyrologie und Epigraphik. Ωστόσο μια μορφή του κειμένου έχει ήδη δημοσιευθεί στο Διαδίκτυο από τον ίδιο τον D. Obbink, πράγμα που μας βάζει στον πειρασμό και να το μεταφράσουμε (να το μεταγράψουμε, θα έλεγε ο Σεφέρης) και να το σχολιάσουμε με κάθε επιφύλαξη και συνεπόμενο ρίσκο. Μια παρατήρηση προτού προχωρήσουμε: δεν έχουμε λόγους να αμφισβητήσουμε τη γνησιότητα του ποιήματος, όμως δεν είναι συνηθισμένος τρόπος να ανοίγει ένα ποίημα με το αλλά, όπως εδώ - εκτός και αν ελλείπουν στίχοι.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 10, 2014)

*The Brothers Poem by Sappho*

In the _TLS_ of February 7, Dirk Obbink discussed the recent discovery of two poems by the seventh-century BC Greek poetess Sappho. We asked a number of classicist-poet-translators to provide new versions of “the Brothers Poem”; four are printed here, and a further three will follow in a forthcoming issue.

But constantly you prattle that Charaxos
has returned with his ship loaded. About that
Zeus knows, I suspect, and all the gods. You must
[………………….]_not_ think of these things,

but come with me and offer many entreaties
to queenly Hera, that she shall give order
that Charaxos reach home, bringing here with him
[………………….]his ship in safety,

and find us unharmed. Let’s turn over all our
other concerns to the powers of heaven.
For after great tempests calm skies develop
[………………….]all of a sudden.

Whenever the king of Olympos decides
to make people’s deity turn helpful now
after toils, they come to be blessed and have
[………………….]loads of resources.

As for us, if Larichos lifts his head up,
and at last becomes in his due time a man,
we would be free of much heavy-heartedness
[………………….]all of a sudden.

RICHARD JANKO
________________________________________


There you go windbagging about Charaxos again—will he waft into port?
will he not?—yawn. Let the gods simplify this. Or send me! I’ve got
the holy socks and tang to bring Hera over to our side: presto
Charaxos, cocktails all round!

Now tip all that other worry into the box marked Looking for a Miracle.
Red weather can die away on a dime (as you know)
and if some god blows you a kiss, peacocks sweep the room
handing out coupons.

As for us—if lazyboy Larichos ever lifts his head
and turns into a man who can whistle Dixie,
goodbye family gloom! We’ll run our fingers
through his beard and laugh.

ANNE CARSON
________________________________________


You keep going about Charaxos, how
he’s there now, his ship fully laden; but that
only Zeus and all the other gods know—
[………………….]you’re not to know it:

you should be sending me instead out to pray
over again, piously, all the time, to
Hera for Charaxus to come back this way
[………………….]bringing the ship through,

and find us safe here; everything else we must
turn over to higher-powers, for good
weather sometimes carries the very worst
[………………….]storm as a prelude.

When and if the king of Olympos wills it,
help can come from somewhere, and turn things around;
people get rich, fortunate, when it falls out
[………………….]well on the rebound.

Even we—if Larichus should ever get
His head up and make himself known as a man—
may find our bad luck on the turn, and may yet
[………………….]see better fortune.

PETER McDONALD
________________________________________


But oh! You harp on—_Charaxus is coming,
With his ship, fully-laden!_ That’s for Zeus,
I’d say, and all the other gods to know,
[………………….]Not you to guess.

Rather, send me to beseech Queen Hera,
And plead and make her many prayers—Please
Let Charaxus arrive here with his ship
[………………….]In one piece

And find us safe and sound. As for the rest,
Let’s leave it to the powers that be. A calm
Immedietely follows in the wake
[………………….]Of a rough storm.

For some, if the King of Olympus wills
To change their lot from troubles to godspeed,
They are the lucky ones, the prosperous,
[………………….]Blessed indeed.

But as for us, if Larichus would lift
His head at last, and play a man’s part,
Then what a cargo of cares at once would drop
[………………….]From the heart.

A.E. STALLINGS


TLS March 28, 2014, p. 22.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 11, 2014)

*The Brothers Poem by Sappho*

_We asked a number of classicist-poet-translators to provide new versions of “the Brothers Poem”. Four appeared in the issue of March 28; the remaining three are printed here_.

But you’re always babbling about Charaxus
Having come home now, with a shipful. Only
Zeus can know for sure, or the gods. But you must
......................Not even think it— 

You should send me down to the shrine of Hera,
Queen of all, and tell me to pray Charaxus
May get back here bringing his ship to harbor,
......................Safe to the quayside,

And, that he should find us alive and healthy.
All the rest entrust to the gods, our guardians.
There is soon fair weather again, arising
......................Even from great gales.

If he likes, the king of Olympus can send
Down a god, a helper to turn the fortunes
Of unlucky men, and the men become rich,
......................Happy as gods are.

As for us, if Larichus lifts his head up
And becomes a man, we should very soon be
Free of all our many anxieties, that
......................Weight on our spirits

Translated by ALISTAIR ELLIOT

________________________________________

What do I know, that only Zeus and the gods can know?
Always chattering on about Charaxus!
Dreaming he’s on his way to us
His ship laden to the gunwales with bounty.

Don’t ask. Better send me praying to Queen Hera
that it might be, Charaxus in command voyaging
out to find us safe here.

But leave it to the Divine Powers – to grant
fair weather in the wake of storm.
And if he pleases, may the King of Olympus
send a spirit-helper to bring them safely ashore.

Then how blessed all will be.
And even we (if only dear wine-pouring Larichus
would get off his backside and be a man)
relieved of great heaviness of heart
would at once be free.

Translated by ANDREW McNEILLIE

________________________________________

Chatter, rumors: _Ooh, Charaxus has come
safe, ship laden_ — he is back at home!
If you ask me, that is the gods’ concern.
Don’t think about it.

Better send me to pour out a stream
of supplications; tell me to pray to Queen
Hera: _May Charaxos steer safely home.
And may he find us

safe and well_. And let us please leave all
the rest to heaven. Out of a stormy squall
a divine calm suddenly can prevail,
if that is how

the king of heaven wills it. Some power may
from rough waters steer us skillfully
toward blessings and prosperity.
As for our family,

if Larichos would only lift his head,
leave his childhood, grow to a man instead,
then we from this weight of depression would
finally be free.

Translated by RACHEL HADAS

_TLS_ April 30, 2014, p. 23.


----------

